# Buttons, Buttons, Where R The Buttons???



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello fellow KP'ers.... 

Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

try a fabric store like joann's


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, buttons are not so available as they once were. I know you said that you wanted a wood button, but had you thought of having a local potter making you a button? I have a potter friend who uses scraps of clay and has made me some really interesting buttons.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Well those button stores are pretty much now on-line. However there are lots of ways to get thrifty buttons. Buy a garment at a yard sale/thrift store for the buttons. Use the coupons at the big box store - 4o% off is still a good deal even if you only use it on a $2.00 purchase. For some garments you can make your own buttons - knit or crochet, or make dorset buttons. This is a topic i have seen several times on the forum - so you could do a search if you want more details.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure how close you are to midtown Manhattan but if you are try M&j Trimmings and Pacfic Trimmings. M&j also sell online http://www.mjtrim.com/


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Also take a look at your LYS, if you have one. They usually have at least a small selection. Fabric stores usually have a great selection also.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Joanne's has some very nice buttons. I picked up one that I really like, but put it back when I saw it was $14. Did get a different one that was $5.50 with a 50% off coupon.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

here in Toronto we have the same problem, I go down to the wholesalers who supply buttons etc.to the trade, I can get 8 or ten buttons for $1.00, they have thousands of items to choose from, maybe you have and area like that. good luck


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I realize that I'm giving a Mozilla Firefox address below...and I will try to go through the MSN Bing Search too...but Etsy is one choice on the page below:
https://www.google.com/search?q=online+button+suppliers&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

http://www.bing.com/search?q=online+button+suppliers&form=MSNH14&pq=null&sc=0-0&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=

http://search.comcast.net/?cat=web&con=betac&q=online+button+suppliers

Whew! Had to reconfigure a 64-bit Windows 7 version of Internet Explorer for that 3rd link. One of the three ought to be compatible with YOUR browser. And I just noticed the https on the first one. Okay...I'm now getting the gist of this baby's moods. <snicker!>


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Good question - I've seen so many wonderful buttons in the "Pictures" on this site, and have wondered where people have managed to find them. Hancock Fabrics has much more of a supply than places like Michael's, but I still don't see really cute and unique ones.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding buttons! I was in an amish bulk store recently and was surprised to see all the buttons that they had. They were reasonably priced also. Don't know if you have anything like that in your area but you might try. Good luck. How about Salvation Army, they might have used ones, or a consinment shop.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I watch for buttons at yard sales. Sometimes you can get some very cool ones there. Yes it is very hard to find a good selection of buttons anymore. Joanne Fabrics had the best selection I have found.
I have also started to make my own with clay. Still working on getting them right but they fit my color needs and size.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

When I went to my Joann's store, I found three different buttons that would be great for my new sweater - all of them were out of stock except for the one card on display. This is the trouble with Joann's. They often have a yarn I would buy if I could get enough of it for a complete garment. Their website is pretty good, though I have not looked for buttons there. My Michaels does not carry buttons and I find that the shipping costs on the net are outrageous. I started to order buttons from one site and the S&H was almost twice the price of the buttons. I guess it's really expensive to put 3 cards of buttons in a small bag and put a stamp on it. Must be adding the address...I guess they have to pay someone a living wage to do this, but they lost my business.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

On another thread someone suggested Nancy's Notions as a place to get something and I checked it for buttons. There are 40 pages of buttons on this site. However, I choose 7 1-5/8" buttons for about $9.50. The shipping was $5.45. This may be worth it, but I bought the yarn on sale and it was only about $30. To add $15 for buttons just seems unreasonable. I'll just stick to the plain white buttons I got at Joann's, but it is frustrating.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I still add to my grandmother's button box. Even so, I have to buy some to match a yarn now and then and it's very hard to find good ones.



MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Yep I do!!!! Buttons always come off and end up in my button tin. I can remember a big button tin either my mom or Grandmother had I used to play with all the time sorting and resorting. Wish I had that one now!!!


----------



## danamp (Jan 27, 2013)

For all those knitting related items, including buttons, that you can't find locally, try ebay. Just type red or wooden or whatever buttons in the search box. There are lots of other parameters you can use to limit your search in the left hand column. I use my button tins, then local stores, then ebay if I don't find what I'm seeking.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Oh I do!! In fact, I STILL have my grandma's wooden button box. No way would I ever part with it. My daughter loves it too and remembers it well.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's crazy and almost impossible to find buttons any more. Even Joann's cut way back on them.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
I got excellent service and buttons from them.

There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't bought a button in about 50 years. Since I really only need them for my knits, I make my own. Just get the little white plastic cafe curtain type rings and crochet around them with the same yarn as the garment. We had a long discussion here on KP about doing this a few months ago. One type you can make is called the Dorset button. Of course, you are limited to the size of ring available but they are really just ordinary curtain rings and very cheap and come in several sizes.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


A BIG Thank you for giving us the links to these sites. I have been finding it impossible to get buttons.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for this too....will definitely check it out.



louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

This ought to tickle your fancy http://www.mjtrim.com/buttons.html


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

hi Miss Nettie, I do, I learned from my grandmother and mother to do this during the war in England we saved every thing worth saving, I have at least 6 or 7 pill bottles with all different colors and sizes
kele


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've just learned that quilting stores have interesting buttons. Here in Calgary we have Sewing World and I'm tempted to buy buttons and then knit the items to go with them!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

The suggestion for a real fabric store as JoAnn or Hancock's but also your local thrift store -- you can buy a cheap garment just for the buttons or sometimes they remove and sell them just as buttons.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

kele said:


> here in Toronto we have the same problem, I go down to the wholesalers who supply buttons etc.to the trade, I can get 8 or ten buttons for $1.00, they have thousands of items to choose from, maybe you have and area like that. good luck


Hey Kele............can you give a name or directions - I would love to find some really nice buttons!!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


Here is one I found simply by Googling wooden buttons.
http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/

Looks like a fabulous place but may be expensive, I didn't look at prices.
If this not an option, make your own with polymer clay or similar.
That is what I did when I needed very large buttons.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello again...just to close the loop here...I actually found some large wooden (60 mm or abt 2 1/2 in) buttons at www.artfire.com. Very reasonably priced with a flat shipping of $4 no matter how big the order. No affiliation with them...the wonder of Google search engine.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


You can find large buttons at JoAnn's, but some of them can be a bit pricy (like $12 or $15 for one button). I'm pretty sure that Michael's does not carry buttons at all because JoAnn's will not let me use a Michael's coupon to buy buttons for that very reason. I'm not sure about A.C. Moore. If you have a Hobby Lobby in your area you can find buttons like the ones pictured below (which are 2.25 inches) for around $2.25, but they are _not_ found in the sewing isles. You will find them with the upholstery fabrics.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> On another thread someone suggested Nancy's Notions as a place to get something and I checked it for buttons. There are 40 pages of buttons on this site. However, I choose 7 1-5/8" buttons for about $9.50. The shipping was $5.45. This may be worth it, but I bought the yarn on sale and it was only about $30. To add $15 for buttons just seems unreasonable. I'll just stick to the plain white buttons I got at Joann's, but it is frustrating.


Try the ornamental wood section of your craft store ( Michael's). They sometimes have cute little shapes that just need to have small holes drilled in them to make buttons .Also try the bead section .For small buttons , large beads can work .Just another thought to pursue.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes missnettie, i always cut buttons off before disgarding garments, I have a button box, only trouble is if I find the one I'm looking for to put on a cardigan theres only 3 when i need 5 or more. Our markets here in the U.K have wool and buttons, one stall even has a box of loose buttons which you can have a sort through. Jan


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

There are a couple of things you can try. For new buttons, go to garnstudio.com/lang/en/. Sometimes, if you go to a tailor, they have odd buttons, some of which can be really nice. The best tailors are the ones that do jobs while you wait for some reason.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

but wow..the price of good buttons!..it can cost more then yarn !..i go to hancocks.. i would love to have my granny's button jars now!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember Martha Stewart going to a wonderful button store in NYC. But that was sometime ago. Here in SF I like Britex Fabrics for buttons and notions. Will check to see if they sell on line.


----------



## Wizofozgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Still have that button box(2 generations worth)- and yes still pick them up at yard sales, thrift stores and have friends "donate" their extras sometimes. I can't imagine not having it in house


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

There is Eliza's Buttons & Yarn in Barrie, ON


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

kele said:


> here in Toronto we have the same problem, I go down to the wholesalers who supply buttons etc.to the trade, I can get 8 or ten buttons for $1.00, they have thousands of items to choose from, maybe you have and area like that. good luck


Hi Kele, I am in Oakville and my friend and I have been searching for button places in the area. Would you supply the name and address of the button place you use please.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

My husband is a wood turner and makes me all shapes and sizes, have you looked for local craftspeople or do you have local craft fairs, buttons are an easy make for a wood turner.
Good luck


----------



## teutases (Mar 24, 2013)

Of course I save buttons! But then, I'm 72 and save lots of stuff younger people don't. My granddaughter knows where to find ribbons, wrapping papers & bows, odd boxes, etc. Never even knew that I was recycling.


----------



## knittykity (Jan 7, 2013)

I always cut off buttons unless the garment is going to a charity shop. They have come in really useful over the years. When knitting a cardi for my grand daughter for Christmas i bought buttons from one of Amazon's on-line shops. They were little coloured flowers. They might have wooden ones also.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have 2 big tins filled with mu great aunt's and grandmother's buttons. Too bad your 4 hours away.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links so many of you have provided. I have been searching for a few good buttons site to use as a reference, as I slowly start sorting the many buttons that came directly from the button manufacture or distributor.

It is very time consuming but need to start somewhere with all of these buttons. Hope to get some posted real soon.

Thanks again for the great links.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Got the contents of Mums old button jar I played with as a little girl, (Mum is now 95) plus all the ones I've collected. I cut off buttons if the garment is being ragbagged, but most get donated to charity shops, so unless I really want the buttons they stay on! And I have been known to buy a garment in a charity shop just to get the right size/colour button I'm looking for! Buying new buttons is an absolute last resort......they can cost you much more than the yarn in your garment!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


It is hard to find many buttons anymore; even in the only 2 fabric stores we have left in our town. Our Walmart only has a small craft section (downsized from what they used to carry) and I do not think they have many, if any, buttons. The only material they sell anymore is quilting squares. Plus, they really downsized their yarn section, too.
I'm am sure that JoAnn's will have quite a few, although, I have not looked lately. If you have a Field's in your area they have a lot of buttons plus a lot of fabric & other craft items. You can try their website at www.fieldsfabrics.com. They will locate the closest store to you. good luck.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

There was a button store in Hackensack, on Main St, two blocks north of the cuort house. Last time I was there was three years ago. I think there was a cvs next door. I remember the front door was rather small but they had a great large selection of buttons.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Give Etsy a try too. Lots of crafty people on there that work with wood. Perhaps you can have one made to your specifications.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Joann Fabrics have a nice selection usually,,,,Wallmart I've gotten some. Any local sewing store,,,Michaels and AC Moore are not the stores for that.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

WE have te same problem here in the UK, they are all vanishing, 
Yesterday I was in LOndon and went to a shop i used to buy buttons but they had nothing


----------



## New Nana Donna (Mar 19, 2013)

EBay is also a good place to look - I've got some beauties off there.


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

I go to Stitch&Sew in Lakewood,NJ.Worth the trip as they are the ONLY place left in Jersey!Its right off rt.9 EXCELLENT!there is a terrific yarn shop aboyt 10 min.north (off 9)called A Stitch in Time.


----------



## Dobbinsc (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a button store in center city Philadelphia. On 8th Street ... right near the corner of 8th of Market Streets. I work in the city and often stop and pick up buttons. So if you ever can visit Philly you might want to check it out.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

When I lived in NYC there were some notions stores in the Village in addition to the garment district. I'm not sure if they are still around. Good excuse to make a trip into the City.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't beat ebay for bargains New Nanna donna :thumbup:


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, I too have My Grannie's button box, and MIL's. Am a gt-gran myself, and can't throw anything in the bin without removing the buttons first. Glad to find it's not just ME. Gave my daughters and granddaughters a button tin each when they started their own homes.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Try JoAnn Fabrics, they have wonderful buttons!!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you tried your LYS?
Mine - http://www.knitandknotyarn.com/ - always has a good selection...


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

What a wonderful idea to give your daughters a button tin. I too have my grandmothers button box (an old wooden cigar box). I would never have thought of that. I do buy a special Xmas ornament for my grandchildren and keep them in boxes and have given them to them when they marry, that way they already have ornaments for their first xmas trees together. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful idea. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have found that going to flea markets, garage sales, and thrift stores have been my best source of inexpensive button. Very rarely do I find new buttons, but some of the old buttons are much prettier anyway. I found a pint jar full of buttons for $2 at a local flea market. I probably won't use even half of the buttons because they are smaller than I like to use on knitted items, but finding even 1 gem in the jar was well worth the $2. I'm sure I will find another use for all the buttons.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where are you in NJ? My LYS; The Cornwall Yarn Shop in Cornwall, NY has a TREMENDOUS selection of buttons including wooden ones. Maybe you're close enough to visit!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I shop at Goodwill or Salvation Army for Buttons. When I find niceones I buy the garmet and use the buttons. I am also fortunate enough to have 2 huge buttone boxes.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with you. I won't buy online just because of the shipping and Hnd charges. I need cables and needles from KNITPICK, but refuse to pay $20 for shp fee. 
But you are right, its hard to find stores that carry decent selection of buttons.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Yes I do have a well stocked button tin but of course there's never any quite right for my finished project. Also as many of us donate our cast offs to charity shops now and of course they need the buttons on to sell them.


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

and with all that said about buttons--how about the cost of buttons. went to one of the private knit stores here in fairfax va and the cost of 5 buttons for a kid sweater was more than the yarn! the pattern i am making now does give directions to make my own. will give it a try.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I also live in NJ in Union County and have the same problem. If you want to take a ride, Fabricland in North Plainfield on Rte 22 west has a great selection of buttons. It is mainly a fabric store. But that is where I go. They also always have a basket of buttons that they put on sale. It may be worth the ride for you. Maybe 45 min.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I found a really good supplier of large wooden buttons on eBay, they came from China, free shipping(!) they took a couple of weeks, but there was a great variety of colours & the friend I bought them for ($13 for 100) was very pleased.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

SANDY14 said:


> and with all that said about buttons--how about the cost of buttons. went to one of the private knit stores here in fairfax va and the cost of 5 buttons for a kid sweater was more than the yarn! the pattern i am making now does give directions to make my own. will give it a try.


The cost of buttons is exorbitant so what I have done a couple of times for a girls cardigan is to make only 1 or 2 buttonholes at the top for round neck or at the start of the shaping for a vee neck depending on the design they do hang ok, also the mum's are relieved not to have to struggle with several button and the children find it easier to do them up too.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

A lot of quilt shops now have the big buttons and also some of the local yarn shops if you have one close.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice buttons will cost more then the yarn,

I have "Button Jars" with old pretty buttons that I use often


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you tried looking at garments ad goodwill stores? It might be worth it to buy a coat to get the buttons.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I watch 2nd hand stores for interesting buttons. Antique shops too, but they tend to be a bit more pricey.


----------



## thumper2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes I fine most of mine in JoAnne's but I've also done internet searches and found cute ones yet they are seldom cheap. I was told years ago to look in garage sales for them and or look for children's clothes at garage sales and or thrift shops. But the piece with cute buttons and cut them off. It's a great way to find some if you remember to look at times like these. I'm not a garage sale fanatic but if you are or have friends that are, look for them


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had very good luck making my own buttons with Sculpey polymer clay. I can make them any shape and size I want, and the Sculpey comes in quite a variety of colors. By blending two different shades of brown, you can get a very real looking wood substitute. They bake in a toaster oven and are ready to sew on in about 40 minutes.

Marianne :~)


----------



## Catknits (Nov 1, 2012)

When I go to thrift stores or garage sales I will usually buy a garment just for the buttons The older the garment the better quality the buttons. I find this is a lot less expensive than buying buttons at a store if you can find them.


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

I have found specialty buttons at Joann's and round ones at Hobby Lobby


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> Thank you for the link I love this site.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

JoAnn's Fabric, Hancock Fabric and my LYS has a great selection of buttons.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

The reason you found so many buttons in an Amish store is that their rules forgid the use of zippers.



retiredR said:


> Regarding buttons! I was in an amish bulk store recently and was surprised to see all the buttons that they had. They were reasonably priced also. Don't know if you have anything like that in your area but you might try. Good luck. How about Salvation Army, they might have used ones, or a consinment shop.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Joanne's has some very nice buttons. I picked up one that I really like, but put it back when I saw it was $14. Did get a different one that was $5.50 with a 50% off coupon.


WOW I think my gallon jar of buttons just became golden... thats insane!!!!!

If you want large wooden beads you may have to get creative at the wooden section of your craft shops.. find a cut out and use it.. if you have any antique shops around you can try looking there... I am kicking myself right now that I didn't grab the ones I saw a year back.. I think they were for a few dollars each.. silly me thought that was a lot for a button.. guess I was wrong!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a button tin and I have some of the buttons that Mum had in hers. Buttons here are scarce and the ones that you do find are not what you want 1/2 the time. I buy necklaces made of pearls or similar if I want buttons for my self and I also knit and crochet them. I also go to the charity shops and buy buttons.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

I HAVE a button stash....cleaning out 4-6 homes of relatives, the buttons are salvaged. Let me see what I have to share. 

Also, I not above shopping at a thrift in the coat departments and buying for the buttons only....the dress or jacket or whatever is still good for someone who has odd buttons to replace those I NEED.

Just bought a nice silk shift with 1in flower-shaped pearl buttons for a GD's smocked summer dress. Perfect and didn't have to pay the $1.00/per button price at a fabric store for the 6 I found.

Color desired? Shape desired? 2-hole or 4?


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

43MLMMcD said:


> Yes, buttons are not so available as they once were. I know you said that you wanted a wood button, but had you thought of having a local potter making you a button? I have a potter friend who uses scraps of clay and has made me some really interesting buttons.


What a great idea, and how nice that you have such a source for buttons. :thumbup:


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


I still cut buttons from discarded items as I remember Mom always had a huge jar of buttons. Unfortunately, the jar was stolen, guess someone else appreciated the value!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Miss Nettie, you better believe I've cut buttons off clothing that is no longer wearable- zippers too! I have 2 button boxes, 1 from my Mom and the other I've amassed on my own. I don't sew as much as I once did.. now I have the buttons but can't afford the fabric!


----------



## Shinglehouse Knitter (Sep 6, 2012)

One of the ladies in our knitting group has fashioned some gorgeous original buttons from craft clay that are truly show stoppers. She uses cookie cutters, utensils, etc to shape & score, then burnish & bake.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes the buttons cost more then the sweater/garment. That's the way it is if you want something special. Shipping is expensive when you shop online because you have to pay the shipper the cost of the mailing and the cost of the package it goes in and the gas to get it to the post office. No one works for nothing anymore and I suppose they shouldn't. Because so many people shop online, the little shops no longer have everything. But we want them to, but then we shop online for other things they have, it's a catch 22. If we all just shopped locally the little shops would survive with more to offer. If you drive all over looking for one button and use all that gas then it's just probably cheaper to pay the shipping to buy that button online.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Check out the Garden State Yarn Crawl website. I found a lys that has a 6' wall of buttons:The Stitching Bee in Chatham, nj. Also:All About Ewe in Clark, nj had a picture of buttons. The crawl is April 18-21 so you might find your button and get a good price. So check out the site: www.gardenstateyarncrawl.com I know Down Cellar also has 4x4' section of buttons too in Basking Ridge. Probably most yarn shops will have buttons. By looking on the web site you might find a shop close to you. 
I am feeling so much better that there are so many yarn shops still in NJ, but not close. Day trip! Yea. Good luck on your button hunt!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you that site is a gold mine of ideas


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Knit Picks has some nice buttons.


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Knit Picks has some nice buttons.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I make my buttons from polymer clay. I also glue button backs onto abalone shells, glass or stone cabochons. Sometimes I stack a smaller button of one color on top of a larger button of a different color. Sometimes I use a different button for each hole. You will have to Google for source for button backs. I bought enough that I have not had to purchase any for awhile


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


I'm always searching for buttons and thank you for your post. I've briefly looked at the Lots of Buttons website and will check it out further.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Have a friend who has a button jar and she might be interested in selling some. would have to figure out the logistics of it. I wlll ask her if together we can figure it out.


----------



## New Nana Donna (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the button tin idea - I can remember many a happy hour as a child playing with my Mum's and Nana's button tins. It's a shame in this throw away age that this "tradition" seems to have lapsed somewhat but, from today, I intend to re-start it. I shall ask everyone I know to make sure they cut buttons off things before binning them (not the same as recycling which would require the buttons, of course!) and save them for me. I shall be a button queen one day!!!


----------



## jcrobbins (Mar 29, 2013)

I often buy inexpensive items at thrift stores simple for the buttons.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks - will definitely check out this website....



Jomoyach said:


> Check out the Garden State Yarn Crawl website. I found a lys that has a 6' wall of buttons:The Stitching Bee in Chatham, nj. Also:All About Ewe in Clark, nj had a picture of buttons. The crawl is April 18-21 so you might find your button and get a good price. So check out the site: www.gardenstateyarncrawl.com I know Down Cellar also has 4x4' section of buttons too in Basking Ridge. Probably most yarn shops will have buttons. By looking on the web site you might find a shop close to you.
> I am feeling so much better that there are so many yarn shops still in NJ, but not close. Day trip! Yea. Good luck on your button hunt!


----------



## sue3340 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just bought some great beach stone buttons on etsy.com. More buttons than you've ever seen! Good prices, and I received mine in about a week. Good luck!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Not being able to find the right buttons has been one of the reasons I have several unfinished projects. I may need several of certain sizes and can find the size in a bag of buttons that are all different sizes and only one of the size I am looking for, that is so annoying. I believe I will start making mine out of clay.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Frani512 - I'm actually in Kearny but my dentist is in North Plainfield on Somerset Ave. Have an appt coming up in May and will definitely check out your suggestion. Thanks!!



frani512 said:


> I also live in NJ in Union County and have the same problem. If you want to take a ride, Fabricland in North Plainfield on Rte 22 west has a great selection of buttons. It is mainly a fabric store. But that is where I go. They also always have a basket of buttons that they put on sale. It may be worth the ride for you. Maybe 45 min.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pixs and very much what I was looking for. Unfortunately, no Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's by me. I was lucky enough to find what I needed online for a reasonable cost and shipping charges. Thanks!!



TammyK said:


> You can find large buttons at JoAnn's, but some of them can be a bit pricy (like $12 or $15 for one button). I'm pretty sure that Michael's does not carry buttons at all because JoAnn's will not let me use a Michael's coupon to buy buttons for that very reason. I'm not sure about A.C. Moore. If you have a Hobby Lobby in your area you can find buttons like the ones pictured below (which are 2.25 inches) for around $2.25, but they are _not_ found in the sewing isles. You will find them with the upholstery fabrics.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How about Homesew? They may not have your button but I always see a big selection in their catalog. They are also online. That's where I get my tiny buttons for doll clothes. 

Is there a handyman in your life that could fashion you a wooden button the size you are looking for? Good luck.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for these great sites.



louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Try All About Ewe, on the NJ Yarn Crawl next week.

http://allabouteweshop.com/


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all - what I've learned from this topic is to start building my Button Jar - I have a small baby food size jar in my laundry room that I was dumping any loose buttons into - I will now be actively adding to my collection with all the great suggestions from this post since it seems that buttons are becoming a hot commodity !!


----------



## angelfeet (Feb 18, 2013)

I volunteer at a Thrift Shop and we have a basket of buttons that we sell for 10 cents each. Hope all the suggestions given by the KPers help in your search.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My local Wal-Mart does carry some buttons, and packages of buttons. Also, you might try estate sales. Us older generation folks used to collect buttons off worn-out garments for re-use, and used to keep them in metal tins, like cookie tins. I am getting a box of buttons from a friend whose mother died and left them to her.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My local Wal-Mart does carry some buttons, and packages of buttons. Also, you might try estate sales. Us older generation folks used to collect buttons off worn-out garments for re-use, and used to keep them in metal tins, like cookie tins. I am getting a box of buttons from a friend whose mother died and left them to her.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

Sometimes going to your local Thrift Store, you can find a blouse or sweater with nice buttons on it. Buying the item from these places, removing the buttons and throwing out the item is sadly usually cheaper than buying new buttons from some of the over-priced yarn or fabric stores! Just a suggestion!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I'm with you....buttons are so hard to find these days. Even fabric stores have very limited supplies of buttons. I love making baby cardigans and finding the buttons is always the hardest part. Some LYSs have nice button selections, but I'm not often near one.


----------



## Carolyn Tilove (Mar 10, 2011)

If you're in southern New Jersey you would be delighted if you went to South Philadelphia - 4th, 5th streets a few blocks south of South Street. It still is home to many wholesale fabric stores - and there is one button store in particular that any one of the stores will tell you about. In my limited experience the South Pilly fabric stores have more than AC Moore or Joann's (better than AC Moore by a lot around here) but this one button store around the corner from them - wowee. Good luck,


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've found some interesting buttons on Etsy. Give it a try.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Forgive if this is posted twice - I hit the wrong button on my iPhone. As I was saying, the buttons on the sweater that is my avatar were crocheted around very small plastic stitch markers.


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

YES! MissNettie -- still have my Grandma's and add to it!! As for finding a unique button , LindaF -- try Justanotherbuttoncompany.com -- don't know if they have what you need but it doesn't cost anything to look!!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe you need to do a video about your buttons. I may not be the only one who would like to know how you make these different buttons. Where do you get the stones/shells? Do you have some pictures? This sounds like fun.



henhouse2011 said:


> I make my buttons from polymer clay. I also glue button backs onto abalone shells, glass or stone cabochons. Sometimes I stack a smaller button of one color on top of a larger button of a different color. Sometimes I use a different button for each hole. You will have to Google for source for button backs. I bought enough that I have not had to purchase any for awhile


----------



## jeannek (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you have a Michaels hobby store, ours has large buttons. Good luck


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Hancock Fabrics has lots of buttons and Hobby Lobby may have them also.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

I cut the buttons off garments I will throw away.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

just received oriental trading catalog and they have i think it was 500 peice wooden button of every size all unfinished or light wood color.. was thinking it was good deal 7.25


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Try Etsy. I just purchased handmade buttons for a sweater I'm knitting.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


I am thoroughly disgusted with the button situation. I don't NEED any buttons...years ago I bought buttons by the pound...they were garment maufacturer's surplus buttons, the kind never available to the home sewer. Wonderful, wonderful buttons. I bought plastic, wooden, gold and silver metal, novlety...you name it. I think the company probably had them in bins and whatever they scooped out is whst you got so I got a few of one kind, many more of another...you get the idea.

However, I still sometimes have to buy (make that WANT) a certain style or color so I go to JoAnn's, Hancock, Walmart, Michael's and Hobby Lobby....and come away very angry because they have nothing I want and what they do have is outrageously priced.

I have found good sellers on ebay. I don't rememnber the sites but try clicking on "vintage" buttons....let me know if you are successful.

Good luck!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

My husband does a lot of woodworking...making pull-toys, etc. I've discovered that the wooden wheels he buys are often just the right size for a project I am using. You can check online under "woodworking supplies". The prices are much more reasonable than buttons at the Joann's stores.
All you need to do is drill a couple holes in the center and you are good to go. You can paint or varnish them any color you want.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have had the same experience. One town we passed through, Blythe, had NO buttons, anywhere. All I needed was one little one. Buttons have been outlawed it seems. :?


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I was lucky and found a couple 3" coconut shell buttons that are similar to wood at AC Moore. I think with coupon they were $2 each.


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

I have my grandmother's button box and use it for other things now. What did I do with her (and my) buttons? I started buying the fishing lure boxes at Bass Pro (now they have similar ones at JoAnn's for beads and such) and separated all of my buttons so I know how many of which kind I have. I do have more than one kind in some of the dividers. I set up the boxes by color (I have 6 boxes and will soon need another). It makes it very easy to find a button when I need them. I love to go to yard sales and estate sales so always look for interesting buttons there. When I find them, I bring them home and separate them into my button boxes. I VERY rarely have to buy buttons because I have such a collection.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it!

http://www.britexfabrics.com/buttons.html

Plus eBay has lots of possibilities. And Amazon.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

CheriF said:


> I have my grandmother's button box and use it for other things now. What did I do with her (and my) buttons? I started buying the fishing lure boxes at Bass Pro (now they have similar ones at JoAnn's for beads and such) and separated all of my buttons so I know how many of which kind I have. I do have more than one kind in some of the dividers. I set up the boxes by color (I have 6 boxes and will soon need another). It makes it very easy to find a button when I need them. I love to go to yard sales and estate sales so always look for interesting buttons there. When I find them, I bring them home and separate them into my button boxes. I VERY rarely have to buy buttons because I have such a collection.


I have my button collection separated by color in plastic bags in a plastic shoe box .I sorted them and used thread to attach them into sets so I know how many of each I have .Unfortunately my grandkids raided my box last year .They were doing a project at school and needed buttons .I gave them a couple hundred.The school was thankful and used them for all the kids in their classes .They were just sitting in my box and were put to some use .I still have a box full .


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I always look in the charity shops for all knitting stuff get some finds


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried the yarn shops? They carry some beautiful buttons. 
Also, bazaars and stitches west had a ton of buttons. If you would like I can look at my events catalogue to see if there are any websites for buttons . Let me know. 
Another thought: Do you have any garments that you don't plan to wear any more? You could cut the buttons off and use them. 
A wood handy person might be able to make up some wood buttons for you also.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


Try this - its in the UK but they do ship

http://www.beadandbuttoncompany.co.uk/Buttons/b/1714634031?ie=UTF8&title=Buttons


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


Linda, Michael's has some nice big buttons, not cheap though...and not a large variety. I struck out at Walmart. A fabric store might have the best selection.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Try WindsorButton.com. This is a very old store in the Boston area where they sell every kind of button known to man. They have mail order and they also sell yarn.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

I still have and cherish my mothers button bag. My sisters and I spent hours sorting buttons by colors and types. Would spread the buttons on a big cookie sheet and study them for hours. Oh what memories of the simpler days of my youth.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


I cut buttons off garments before they go to the "rag bag"!!!...and I have a button box too; just like my mother did  When my GD was younger she use to string the buttons and had so much fun with that!


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

I still have my Gram's and my Mom's button box! Love it for unique buttons It is difficult to find buttons where I am in any store. Went to Michael's yesterday and found nothing. Joannes is about the best or an actual fabric store of which there are few of those today.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I've had very good luck making my own buttons with Sculpey polymer clay. I can make them any shape and size I want, and the Sculpey comes in quite a variety of colors. By blending two different shades of brown, you can get a very real looking wood substitute. They bake in a toaster oven and are ready to sew on in about 40 minutes.
> 
> Marianne :~)


Good to know; I was always concerned about the baking part and didn't want to invest in a kiln. Besides buttons you can make great beads and jewelry with the polymer clay. I will look at some soon - any recommendations, especially which ones not to get?


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has suggested this yet but, Have you looked on Etsy? I see loads of Great Buttons on there. Some Antique some newer, I've purchased some for my hats that I sell on Etsy. It really is a great place for all kinds of accessories.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Yes I remember. I inherited my mother's button box and started my own. My niece went through my button box and was thrilled that I had so many unique buttons. Didn't know that buttons were getting hard to find. Think I'll start a third box.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Try the charity shop. Look for blouses with lovely buttons or even men's jackets. I also have good luck at the second hand shops. lol


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


Best I can tell, people used to sew their own clothing to save money. When it became more expensive to sew than purchase ready-made (around 2000 or so), people must have quit sewing; I know I did. I live in a city with a population of 150K+, and we only have Joann. The other fabric stores (and departments in the case of Walmart) disappeared.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have found some really nice buttons in a local antique mall/store.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Many years ago there was a wonderful button store in Evansville, In - Bauer's Buttons. I loved to go in there and look at all the buttons. Sadly like many other wonderful stores they are long gone. So much for progress.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Somebody early on recommended having a potter make buttons for you.

Better yet, you can make your own with polymer clay.

You can customize the color by mixing clay to the color you want, you can cut cute shapes with small or medium cookie cutter shapes (hearts, stars, and more) and use small straws to put holes in them that are the right size for yarn. Or, instead of holes, you can put tiny eyelet screws (they may have to be shortened with a wire cutter) into the back for shanks.

The possibilities are endless and inexpensive.

Oh, and if you want novelty buttons, don't forget the shrink plastic! You can stamp them with a rubber stamp or print out something on your computer's printer, color them, and punch holes with a paper punch. They shrink to about 1/3 the size and get thicker and stronger. Use fine sandpaper to smooth the edges.

Make it yourself is the answer to all your problems.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Susabella said:


> Try WindsorButton.com. This is a very old store in the Boston area where they sell every kind of button known to man. They have mail order and they also sell yarn.


Sorry to say susabella but they are closing their doors. My friend and I were going to visit them this year on our road trip but couldn't fit it in and now I see they are closing their doors. How sad!


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I still cut the buttons off and I actually add them to my grandmother's button jar. My daughter comes to me when she needs buttons!!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I've had very good luck making my own buttons with Sculpey polymer clay. I can make them any shape and size I want, and the Sculpey comes in quite a variety of colors. By blending two different shades of brown, you can get a very real looking wood substitute. They bake in a toaster oven and are ready to sew on in about 40 minutes.
> 
> Marianne :~)


But are they then washable?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


check out:

www.etsy.com

They aren't inexpensive but are doable for special projects. Some of the buttons are amazing.

pzoe


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> Try this - its in the UK but they do ship
> 
> http://www.beadandbuttoncompany.co.uk/Buttons/b/1714634031?ie=UTF8&title=Buttons


Thankyou thats a very interesting site, will order from them this weekend, thanks for letting people know about it


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

I have found large buttons (2 1/4") at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

My grandson loves to play with buttons (as did I when I was a child); I ordered a big bunch on Etsy and they are wonderful! They are advertised as "vintage" and they truly are!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I doubt that polymer clay buttons would go through the washer and dryer very many times, but I've been told that they can be gently handwashed.

I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

We have a Mary Jo's here in NC. I think she also has a web site that you could look at. If you would like I could look for one when I go down next time and take a picture of it and see if it's anything you would like. You could private message me and let me know. Marge


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Also Etsy. My daughter found a lot of cute buttons there when she was making friendship bracelets. I tried making buttons and shawl pins from polymer clay. They turned out 'ok'. They could be really cute with some fine tuning. 
Thank you for these links.

T


louisevl said:


> http://www.lotsofbuttons.com/pages/about-us sends buttons within 7-10 days. On orders over $15 shipping is free.
> Over 5000 buttons from a few cents each to several dollars.
> I got excellent service and buttons from them.
> 
> There's http://www.buttonsgaloreandmore.com Haven't tried them but they are advertised on http://www.favecrafts.com/sweeps/Buttons-Galore-Giveaway


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I do. cut off the buttons. have been know to buy at thrift shop, dress or blouse for the buttons.. nice ones there,but not often anymore,, people go to snaps or zippers now. or no buttons, just over the head thing.. miss those days :-(


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I sometimes buy items at thrift stores just for the beautiful buttons.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Try thrift stores for inexpensive garments that have nice buttons. Also try antique stores; some of them have loose buttons or jewelry that can be used as buttons. Try bead stores. If you can crochet, check the web for directions to crochet buttons.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

How to crochet buttons
http://www.mooglyblog.com/how-to-make-crochet-buttons-five-free-patterns/


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you tried Ebay, I have bought buttons from them, that are reasonably priced.


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you tried Ebay, I have bought buttons from them, that are reasonably priced. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## nlaska (Oct 18, 2011)

I sometimes make buttons using "Fimo" Clay...the kind you can bake in the oven. You can make them any size you want and can even use colors and blending methods to make them look like wood. You can find a good selection of these types of clay at your local craft store (i.e. Michael's & A.C. Moore).


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

True fact! I recently was looking for buttons. I started at a Michael's. Craft store. They usually have tons. Was I surprised at how very little they now have. Second stop Joanne's. They too downsized. What I did find was expensive. I am still looking for a magnetic closure for a clutch style purse I knitted. Met me know if you are successful.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There are places on the internet that sell purse and tote hardware.

Look around and check it out!


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


I bought over 400 different size and style buttons on ebay...good value and I use them on all my garments..mostly baby ones.

Here is the seller I used: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/handinhand98/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

www.nancysnotions.com
Has buttons - a few wooden ones


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll give it a whirl- Thanks


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I usually have to drive 35 miles one way to get buttons - our LYS carries some but they are so pricey, our Walmart carries about 12 different kinds - thanks for the suggestion to buy used clothes for buttons - wonderful idea.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, I always cut the buttons off a garment to be discarded. My sister got our mother's button can. Such fun memories.
You can also make your own. Buttons Out of Polymer Clay.

Also try Quilt stores. One of ours has a large 3 gallon crock of buttons that you can go through.

I have a good sized can started for myself.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

If you live in the Boston area, Coveted Yarn in Gloucester Has beautiful buttons!


----------



## CathyBMKW (Jan 12, 2013)

I have two LYS where I can find quality buttons but my favorite is also big on web sales www.paradisefibers.com if you don't see what you want call them on their 800 number they will get it for you. Good luck


----------



## Frances wassmer (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know if this will help in any way ... But ...I needed the wooden bullet style buttons and the only ones i found were around $7.50 for 2 of them and I needed 9 buttons.... pretty expensive...... I was in a Dollarrama store here in ontario Canada and low and behold i found a belt made of wooden beads of 3 different sizes, bullet style. i bought the belt for $1.00 and had taken it apart and have one 70 wooded buttons for different projects in 3 different sizes ....I also bought 3 more belts for future. also they can be stained or painted to whatever you like or left natural...... it works for me........and you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

A quilt shop often has wonderful buttons. Someone else may have suggested this , but I did not have time to read 12 pages!! Good Luck!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I also found that quilt shops now have buttons. You might try that...good luck!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


I do, and I have bought jars of buttons at garage sales. There
are a lot of buttons to sort but I have used some on several
garments.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

try this one ... also have a ton of sewing supplies and small quantities of button available inexpensively

http://www.homesew.com


----------



## cmhaskin (Mar 22, 2012)

I get most of the buttons I need from our local thrift store. They are so inexpensive that I usually take a bunch home to keep on hand.


----------



## Vshort (Apr 12, 2013)

I do. No garment leaves this house without me checking for buttons. LOL. If they are interesting the garment goes in the rag bag. Also I inherited part of the button box when I got married.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is good to know. Had not thought of that.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I live in Pennsylvania. There also was a store in Hanover. The store had nothing but buttons. Some of the knit shops on the internet have buttons. I know they have them on the site for the Nordic Mart site. I have gotten some there.

josiehof


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has some on their website. It's not too bad as long as you combine it with another order.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Even Joann's has really diminished their button selection. Used to have several rows now just one and very limited selection.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Linda F. said:


> Hello fellow KP'ers....
> 
> Where have all the button stores gone? I'm starting a couple of scarf projects (Xmas gifts) that needs a big wood button (2 1/4" - 57mm) and can't seem to find anything that matches what I need. I'm in NJ and tried searching online for stores but can't seem to find one. Going to check my local A.C. Moore and Michael's but not too sure they will have what I need. Will also try the local Walmart - since they have a small sewing/craft section. I remember going with my mother in the 80's to a store in Newark that was dedicated solely to buttons - rows and rows of boxes - what happened to those stores?? Even online, I find some hits for regular size buttons but not much that size - plus the shipping costs are ridiculous $9 for a $3 button ?!?


check out the Deramores UK site - they have buttons - plastic, leather, metal, wood- novelty, flowers, animals - in all sorts of shapes and sizes


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Joann's fabrics or a LYS. I also live in NJ


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> A BIG Thank you for giving us the links to these sites. I have been finding it impossible to get buttons.


I know what you mean...I had a hard time finding toggle buttons recently. The ones I finally found are not exactly what I wanted but they are for the back attachment and won't show. Can't believe how hard it was to find them.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> Even Joann's has really diminished their button selection. Used to have several rows now just one and very limited selection.


Agree.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I "inherited" an extensive button collection. I will gladly sort through it and send you anything I might find that meets your needs. What color/s are you looking for? Two holes? Four holes? Shank style?


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I too remember when there was a vast array of buttons from which to choose. Necessity being the mother of invention, I have had great success with making my own from FIMO polymer clay. However, there are times when one needs a really nice wooden button. One used to be able to find these with little effort. The ones that are readily available now are of much lower quality unless price is of no concern, which it is !


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree that most of the button stores are gone. Fortunately I know of just one in my area where I can buy individual and multi numbers of buttons. I also buy my zippers and a few other sewing supplies there. I used to cut the buttons off garments before disguarding them. Don't do it so much anymore.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


Always.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

yes!!I stil recycle buttons and have a gallon bucket I store them in. Still sometimes have trouble finding one like I think I want. Keep looking!
One More Row


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Try Hancock's. I have recently found large buttons at reasonable price. 

Also try etsy - there are a lot of people selling buttons there with reasonable shipping costs.


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi
I used 2 solutions. Went to a used clothing store (Council, Good Will, Salvation Army, etc,) and asked for buttons they showed me a box. The second thing I did was go to the racks that were on sale and bought clothing with buttons I wanted. I cut them off and replaced them with other buttons and donated the garments to the homeless. Good Luck
Lorraine


----------



## betty R (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you tired J and M Buttons in New York? I am pretty sure that they are online as well as in the store


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

kele said:


> here in Toronto we have the same problem, I go down to the wholesalers who supply buttons etc.to the trade, I can get 8 or ten buttons for $1.00, they have thousands of items to choose from, maybe you have and area like that. good luck


Can you tell me where you go? I am finding when you do find the buttons you want they cost sometimes 3 times more than the yarn cost you! Just ridiculous!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

You could always make your own out of that clay you bake in the oven is it called plasto not sure but craft stores sell it


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

When I was growing up (many, many years ago!)... my mother had this wonderful MAGIC drawer in her old tredle-style sewing machine ..... with a huge supply of buttons. She never threw any item of clothing away without saving the buttons. (needles to say... clothing was thrown away only after it was passed down through the family!) and then it wasn't thrown away - it was cut into strips and crocheted into gorgeous rag rugs that lasted for many, many years! The crocheted hooks? Not from a fabric store - my grandfather used to whittle wonderful things... spoons, crochet hooks, various kitchen items... 

Beautiful memories ... so many of our friends in the 1930's and 40's had come to America from Hungary and my grandpa made great items for them also!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lorraineteaneck said:


> Hi
> I used 2 solutions. Went to a used clothing store (Council, Good Will, Salvation Army, etc,) and asked for buttons they showed me a box. The second thing I did was go to the racks that were on sale and bought clothing with buttons I wanted. I cut them off and replaced them with other buttons and donated the garments to the homeless. Good Luck
> Lorraine


Kudos to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just saw that our local Hobby Lobby has brought in a great selection of buttons - all sizes, all colors, all materials (wood, plastic, metal, etc.)

Our Local Yarn Shop always has some great buttons - but sometimes you have to pay as much for the buttons as you did for the rest of the garment. If I need one or two special ones - I buy there -- if more than that, I look elsewhere.

Shelia
NC


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Notion stores of the '40's-80's have just about disappeared. I am fortunate to have both my mom's and my aunt's button boxes. Remember the great swing coats of the 50's????...well these 2 fantastic ladies saved the buttons from just about every coat they ever owned. Bakelite, etc.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

You could go to the neighbors on a scavenger hunt. LOL Just make sure you have a list in your hand or just say it's the last item on your list.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There was one advertized in New York. They had the biggest button store in the world. Try looking in that direction. Look through the mags, Threads, piece work, to see if you can fined and ad. I know I saw one some where. How large a wooden button do you need? PM the answer to me. Thanks.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a button box from my mom and myself and usually have something I need in there.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Linda F. I so sympathise! Same here in England. If you find what you want they cost more than the yarn. It is so dissapointing. Good luck with your search.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Tender buttons. NYC


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Tender buttons. NYC


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That name dose not ring a bell, but cold be it.


carriemae said:


> Tender buttons. NYC


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It is the most remarkable store! And the salespeople will
guide you to the right button accessories for your garment.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Remember the good old days when EVERY household had a button box? We had hundreds, every size and color you could imagine. Even some very unusual ones. I wonder what happened to that box? Does anybody cut the buttons off a garment before they relegate it to the rag bag?


I have saved buttons for years (I do cut them off old clothes) and also have my mother's button box. I have 2 large coffee cans full, but when I'm looking for a button to match something I don't always find what I want. In Canada we have Fabricland, don't know if they are in the US as well, and they have a pretty extensive selection.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to smile because I have an ice cream bucket filled with buttons. My mom always had a button box and now I have a button pail. My family is Polish and it just was normal for us all to have a button box. When ever my hubby loses a button, I just go to my button pail. Hope this gives you a smile for the day. I just thought that everyone had a button box.


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

Had you ever thought that readers might have buttons that you might like. For instance, I have a very large box of buttons that I inherited. Could possibly have some you might need or like, as well as many other women.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

If you could put pictures with prices, on the for sale section, I'm sure you would get buyers. Many of us are looking for nice buttons.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> When I went to my Joann's store, I found three different buttons that would be great for my new sweater - all of them were out of stock except for the one card on display. This is the trouble with Joann's. They often have a yarn I would buy if I could get enough of it for a complete garment. Their website is pretty good, though I have not looked for buttons there. My Michaels does not carry buttons and I find that the shipping costs on the net are outrageous. I started to order buttons from one site and the S&H was almost twice the price of the buttons. I guess it's really expensive to put 3 cards of buttons in a small bag and put a stamp on it. Must be adding the address...I guess they have to pay someone a living wage to do this, but they lost my business.


Dc, did Joannes stop special ordering? I know it takes a bit for them to come in. But one time I HAD to have these particular buttons and they ordered them for me.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

lorraineteaneck wrote:
Hi
I used 2 solutions. Went to a used clothing store (Council, Good Will, Salvation Army, etc,) and asked for buttons they showed me a box. The second thing I did was go to the racks that were on sale and bought clothing with buttons I wanted. I cut them off and replaced them with other buttons and donated the garments to the homeless. Good Luck
Lorraine


Kudos to you. 
Marty R 

What a great idea!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> Even Joann's has really diminished their button selection. Used to have several rows now just one and very limited selection.


 I agree, also there ribbons and trims disappointing now.


----------

